# Ivus -- please help



## wandasw (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm still new at Cardiology, but I'm learning fast. However, I can't seem to get it right when my doc using IVUS during a coronary stent placement with Medicare. I've billed 92978 with -26 as an add-on to the stent code, I've put my RC etc, and even added -59 and Medicare still denies, saying I've used the wrong modifier. Can someone please help me?


----------



## deeva456 (Sep 1, 2009)

HI!

The only modifier that is required when billing 92978 is modifier 26;however, if this code is being denied then 92978-2659 should work.  Have you called Medicare about these denials. Is there another code that is billed on the same day that could be causing these denials.  I dont recall having problems billing an IVU with a stent or heart cath.

Good luck, 

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## wandasw (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Dolores,
I think I was "assuming" that since you were supposed to follow the same guidelines as the intervention, that you needed the RC, LC, or LD on the IVUS also.  That's what I get for "assuming"!!!!!  Thank you again.


----------

